# If you had a spare $985,000.00



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

As seen on Gunsamerica.com under S&W revolvers page 31

I once proclaimed that I would never sell my S&W .38 Special. This stunningly beautiful gun is fully engraved in arbesque vine scroll in relief by Italian Master Engraver Vasco Revera. The photograph fails to do it justice. It can be said that this gun is a masterpiece of a master. The name of the understudied artist, Revera-Vasco INC is engraved atop the left-hand side. Every mm of the gun is perfectly engraved in a very deep and sharp leaf pattern- even under the stock. It displays the stamp K 21XXXX. If you wish for more pictures, I can email them to you. Request specific areas or sides as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a sharp gun you got there JB. I like to look at them, but there just a dream to me. Sure can't afford them. Good luck with her.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun, but for $985,000, I can guarentee U I will have one hell of a collection


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I like the grips best. Too much engraving. Do you shoot it, or just stare at it?


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice thing about pictures... you can stare at them all you want... I do not own this Smith and Wesson, the text was on Gunsamerica, sorry if I lead you all to think I would own such a gauddy looking revolver.....

Dang if I had that kind of money, I sure wouldn't be buyin Taurus handguns (well maybe?), but I sure would have one heck of a collection of nice Smith and Wessons though as well as a few other brands, and my own shooting range as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

JB I would have to take it on a hog hunt. That pretty thing will shoot I reckon? It'll be hard to get the dirt out of all that fancy srach'in. Ah shoot, send that puppy down here and we'll make it hunt.


----------



## walther1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*985,000!*

That is seriously a nice gun!

However, I would buy the below house, which is walking distance to the beach. I would buy the below car to put in my garage for fun. With the few thousand left over I would then buy my wife and I some other toys.

Just to keep it in perspective


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

walther1 said:


> That is seriously a nice gun!
> 
> However, I would buy the below house, which is walking distance to the beach. I would buy the below car to put in my garage for fun. With the few thousand left over I would then buy my wife and I some other toys.
> 
> Just to keep it in perspective


Well the house ya picked looks real nice..... but that car, I couldn't hunt in something like that, and a cowboy just don't look right wearin a stetson behind the wheel in somethin like that neither... I could see em now...snicker and burst out laughin... nah thems fightin words... LOL

First thing I thought of when I saw all that scrollin is ... when I was little I had a cap gun like that with pearl grips. Yep, I'm with Baldy that gun is useless unless ya use it... a hog hunt, elk hunt, deer hunt who cares but its useless to look at and for under $1,500.00 you can have just about any .44 Mag ya want, I could think of several as a matter of fact.

Dang I could think of several Single Actions that I want as well as many Double Actions as well and be perfectly happy... for a while. But for the price of this gaudy one, I could have many more taboot. I would also be lookin at a nice spread here in Montana that would afford me plenty of land so's not to be disturbed by my neighbors... or the other way around when I shoot off my guns both long and short barreled. Plenty of wide open space to ride my horses too.


----------



## walther1 (Oct 31, 2006)

"JB" said:


> Well the house ya picked looks real nice..... but that car, I couldn't hunt in something like that, and a cowboy just don't look right wearin a stetson behind the wheel in somethin like that neither... I could see em now...snicker and burst out laughin... nah thems fightin words... LOL


You could go hunting in it, but if you are married, I don't think your wife will like what you bring home


----------

